# Focus Mitt/Thai Pad ?



## Roch (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been borrowing my friends mitts and pads for the longest time ever..

but he recently took it back from me.. 

so I'm basically in search of good Mitts/Thai Pads for decent price..

I tried combatsports.com .. but they are a bit pricey.

Can anyone tell me some really good websites with extremely good prices? thanks!


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to suggest the place that you already looked at...combatsports.  As I said in your other thread, I've dealt with them a few times and have been happy with the results.

Keep in mind, that when you're dealing with equipment that will be used often, going the cheap route isn't always the best way to go, for obvious reasons.  IMHO, its better to go with a more quality product, that'll last you longer, rather than a cheaper brand, that you may have to replace more often.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 14, 2010)

MJS said:


> I'm going to suggest the place that you already looked at...combatsports. As I said in your other thread, I've dealt with them a few times and have been happy with the results.
> 
> Keep in mind, that when you're dealing with equipment that will be used often, going the cheap route isn't always the best way to go, for obvious reasons. IMHO, its better to go with a more quality product, that'll last you longer, rather than a cheaper brand, that you may have to replace more often.


 
I second that.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ringside has good products -- and they stand by them.  I purchased several of their Big Pads a few years ago; one developed a tear along a seam almost immediately.  They replaced it, no questions asked.  Their Top Contender line is their "bargain" line, and it's also good quality.  If you train a lot, and you train hard, you're better off spending a few dollars more today to get something that'll hold up for years than spending less... and spending it again in a few months or a year.


----------



## 5rings (Apr 28, 2010)

I gave up on buying good quality strking pads.....for gym use, seem they were always borrow then damaged or stolen from me. Something to remember....if there of good quality, keep them close.
 "Always try to think outside the Traditional Box"


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep if they are going to get alot of hammer go for quality mid to high.


----------

